# I cant interact with girls..



## FrAiDy cAt (Oct 20, 2013)

I am 18 years old and I don't have a girl'friend' yet :| .The problem is i cant talk with girls,I cant concentrate on their eyes..whenever a girl near me I feel too anxious.My lips became dry :mum and I'll start sweating and swallowing.. Any one know how to handle the situation ::idea


----------



## AEgirl (May 11, 2013)

Well I think its normal to get nervous around the opposite sex. Especially if you're attracted to the person. There isn't anything wrong with not having a girlfriend no matter how old you are. Eventually one will come around for you.

What have you tried to make yourself feel less nervous around girls?


----------



## kyle1995 (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel the same way, Don't worry I'm almost 20 and I still haven't had a girlfriend. I just hear people bragging about sex, and it gets to me because that's all some guys think about. Personality is always first in my eyes. Hopefully we will both find the right person one day


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

For me its either I end up acting awkward and weird or I end up being a smooth talker/pimp. I've seen my potential before and I wish I could be like the second guy everytime. Honestly, would like just female friends. I'm not really looking for a relationship.


----------



## quotestrange (Feb 27, 2014)

The more you talk to them, the more easygoing it will be. A girl is no different from a guy, only the genitals.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

quotestrange said:


> The more you talk to them, the more easygoing it will be. A girl is no different from a guy, only the genitals.


It's amazing how people forget something so simple ^^;


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

How can anyone say that a girl is no different from a guy?

Most girls have interests that are vastly different from men. How many girls do you know of that have a sincere interest in firearms, automotive repair, computers, being an introverted loner with social anxiety?

Right......talking to them is no different than anyone else. Sure, talking...but talking about WHAT is the real question!

Whenever I talk to women, it just feels so superficial and fake, like I have to "pretend" to be interested in what they are talking about, because honestly, I'm not interested at all. I always have to look for an escape to get out of the conversation. In my mind, I'm thinking "when is this going to end so I can go back to doing whatever I was doing before?"

That's not exactly the right way to build a platonic or romantic relationship. But how in the hell could I be sincere by faking my interest all of the time?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I think its just going to take practice of being around girls. And tell yourself they are nervous talking to you as well. 

I am still uncomfortable being around guys. Its not at the top of my list of things to do. lol. But not nearly as bad as it once was.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

Well from my little experience,i noticed the more u talk to a girl u like without showing u are in to her,the less like it is she will want to be more than friends.
So if u like a girl,see when shes not surrounded by her friends go talk to her,aka go say hi how she's doing and then ask for her phone number.Then just say well got to go,talk to u later,or just got to go,nothing fancy unless u know how to talk ^^.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> I can interact to some extent but I cant initiate lol and the girl is never going to approach so I am just doomed
> 
> fresh 21 btw, still stuck at 13 experienced


Is that u in the pic?ur avatar pic?If so impressive.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> ofcourse not, maybe in 10 years haha
> 
> do you think I would be getting some girls attention with such back? lol


I see,hehe.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

buutenks said:


> Well from my little experience,i noticed the more u talk to a girl u like without showing u are in to her,the less like it is she will want to be more than friends.
> So if u like a girl,see when shes not surrounded by her friends go talk to her,aka go say hi how she's doing and then ask for her phone number.Then just say well got to go,talk to u later,or just got to go,nothing fancy unless u know how to talk ^^.


But then I've heard conflicting things, about disinterest or general "aloofness" is more attractive and sexy than desperate guy.

My thoughts are, it's a combination of both not coming on too strongly, and yet not being too disinterested.

It's a tricky super thin line.


----------



## Misunderstood Burrito (Jan 15, 2015)

thatsher said:


> Becoming friends with girls is harder. I am more comfortable talking to the guys at my work, than with girls. I think I feel intimidated by their confidence sometimes. and i keep thinking they are judging me


I can relate to that. I'm more comfortable talking and being friends with guys than girls because they are so easy going!


----------



## nykid1981 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm 33 and really have only dated a few girls in my life. I would say MAYBE I'm friends with 1 or 2 girls (and that might be pushing it), all my other friends are guys.

Not trying to make this into a "lets bash women" post, but my personal experience is that girls are much more harder to read then men. Guys are pretty straight forward and easy to figure out for the most part; I know I fall into that category. I dont hide things, am pretty much an open book, I will tell you how I feel about you, I wont play games and if I say I am going to do something I will do it. Women? I feel like its the opposite. Its like trying to figure out some ridiculously hard puzzle or riddle. Anytime I think I have a particular girl figured out, she does something to hurt me or screw me over. I feel like women are often fake towards me....they will act like we're friends but other times will be cold. As if they only want to talk and be friends when it benefits them. I guess "flaky" would be a term I could use. 99.9% of the time when someone in my life breaks their plans w/me, no shows, isnt there when I need them, or doesnt follow thru on something they say they will....its a woman.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

nykid1981 said:


> I'm 33 and really have only dated a few girls in my life. I would say MAYBE I'm friends with 1 or 2 girls (and that might be pushing it), all my other friends are guys.
> 
> Not trying to make this into a "lets bash women" post, but my personal experience is that girls are much more harder to read then men. Guys are pretty straight forward and easy to figure out for the most part; I know I fall into that category. I dont hide things, am pretty much an open book, I will tell you how I feel about you, I wont play games and if I say I am going to do something I will do it. Women? I feel like its the opposite. Its like trying to figure out some ridiculously hard puzzle or riddle. Anytime I think I have a particular girl figured out, she does something to hurt me or screw me over. I feel like women are often fake towards me....they will act like we're friends but other times will be cold. As if they only want to talk and be friends when it benefits them. I guess "flaky" would be a term I could use. 99.9% of the time when someone in my life breaks their plans w/me, no shows, isnt there when I need them, or doesnt follow thru on something they say they will....its a woman.


Well i think that if a girl really likes u,she wont use u.So chances are those girls who used u didnt really like u that much.


----------

